# beamer im qualm



## deeps (26. November 2011)

rauchen ist ja heutezutage fast ein tabu thema, aber nun zum thema.

ich habe gehört beamer werden durch zigaretten rauch beschädigt. nun rauche ich seit eimen halben jahr wieder, und seitdem steht mein beamer ( acer fullhd ) in d. ecke.

irgenntwie schade um das teure gerät. könnt ihr bestätigen das qualm den beamer schädigt? wenn ja in wie fern?


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2011)

Falsche Topic. Beachtung der Groß-/Kleinschreibung hat auch schon so manchem geholfen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. November 2011)

Ja schadet nicht nur Lunge, Herz, Adern, Haut, Zähnen, Gefäße usw. sondern auch dem Beamer  .
Nähere Informationen: Google + _Zigarettenrauch schadet Beamer_


----------



## Gast12348 (26. November 2011)

Also rauch kann Beamer schädigen, weils sich zum einen der Nikotin auf der Lampe absetzt, zum anderen auf der Optik, und wiederum aufm Display was eben das Bild beinträchtigen kann. Wobei das natürlich auch immer ne frage ist wie Stark geraucht wird. 

Ansonst hilft wirklich Google weiter mit den besagten suchbegriffen


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das es dem Beamer nicht schadet. Lediglich das Gehäuse wird sich mit der Zeit Braun/Gelb färben


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2011)

Thema verschoben.

@deeps

Du achtest jetzt bitte auf dein Verhalten und deine Rechtschreibung.


----------



## deeps (28. November 2011)

Ja ist ok.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2011)

Und nochwas, es kommt auch drauf an was man für ne Technologie einsezt, nen LCD Beamer ist nicht ganz so anfällig wie nen DLP Beamer. 
Fakt ist aber, bei starken rauch beinträchtigt das den Beamer auf jeden fall nach ner Zeit, egal ob DLP oder LCD Beamer. 
Und nochwas Nikotin vermischt sich gerne mit rauch, was dann nen wiederlichen Staublappen ergibt im Filter, oder anders gesagt, die Filter leiden weitaus mehr und müssen öfters getauscht werden, ein mit Nikotin verklebter filter kannst wegwerfen, nen rein verstauber filter denn kannste mit Pressluft ausblasen und gut ist ( mach ich bei meinem Beamer alle 1-2 Monate )


----------



## Tikkita (29. November 2011)

Nun ja - privat wird man aber z.b. nicht so viel rauchen wie in ner kneipe zustande kommt, aber würd da auf jeden Fall dann wenn ichs kaufe und ne Bar betreibe ne Versicherung machen für den Fall, muss man halt abklären.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2011)

Sag das nicht, es gibt schon extreme kettenraucher, ich kannte da mal so einen, der hats geschaft innerhalb von einem dreiviertel jahr seine bude dermassend zu verqualmen, das schneeweise Wände ein kräftiges Nikotin Gelb bekommen haben.

Auserdem in Bar´s ist Rauchverbot


----------

